# L'angolo dei profeti di Milan World 2017-18



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Ripropongo dopo due anni un gioco che ha caratterizzato il nostro forum: l'angolo dei profeti. 

Il gioco consiste nel proporre delle profezie calcistiche che verranno scritte qui dentro. E' molto semplice: si può effettuare una profezia su qualunque cosa: un eventuale colpo di mercato, il numero di gol segnati da un calciatore, il piazzamento a fine stagione di una squadra, il vincitore di una competizione. Non c'è limite alla fantasia.

Non si potrà riproporre la profezia già scritta da qualcuno. Le profezie devono essere scritte in modo netto: niente condizionale o possibilità.

Esempio: *- Profezia corretta: L'inter arriverà tra le prime tre
- Profezia sbagliata: Se l'inter spenderà più di 150 milioni, allora arriverà tra le prime tre*

Ogni profezia giusta farà vincere due punti, ogni profezia sbagliata ne toglierà uno. 
Se poi una profezia sarà considerata molto difficile da avverare, varrà tre punti, per esempio:
*La roma non sarà tra le prime cinque la prossima stagione*

Niente profezie banali o scontate. Profezie come "Il Barcellona non retrocederà" o "Messi non andrà al milan" non faranno guadagnare punti. Prendetevi qualche rischio e divertitevi. 

Scrivete QUI le profezie. 
Ci sarà un topic che aggiornerò e che conterrà le profezie di questa stagione, così non dovrete cercare per pagine e pagine una profezia. 

Alla fine chi avrà più punti sarà eletto, come da tradizione, "Profeta di Milanworld". L'ultimo, come "Ciarlatano di Milanworld"


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Che il gioco inizi!
Comincio:
1) Il Milan supererà gli ottavi della prossima europa league
2) Biglia arriverà entro il 31 luglio
3) Cristiano Ronaldo resterà al Real Madrid


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2017)

1) Il Milan arriverà sul podio
2) L'Inter arriverà tra le prime quattro
3) La Roma uscirà dalle prime quattro posizioni
4) André Silva segnerà minimo 17 goal


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Giugno 2017)

1)Dybala al di sotto dei 15 gol
2)La Juventus non vince lo scudetto 
3)Atalanta sotto la decima posizione 
4) Il Barcellona non arrivera alle semifinali di Champions


----------



## wfiesso (30 Giugno 2017)

1) Napoli fuori dalle prime 3
2) Juve fuori ai quarti di champions
3) Fiorentina quartultima


----------



## Pit96 (30 Giugno 2017)

1) la juve farà ancora doppietta con scudetto e coppa italia
2) il Milan non spenderà più di 45 milioni per nessun giocatore in questa sessione di mercato
3) Bonucci resterà alla juve

Una domanda... quante profezie si possono fare?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ripropongo dopo due anni un gioco che ha caratterizzato il nostro forum: l'angolo dei profeti.
> 
> Il gioco consiste nel proporre delle profezie calcistiche che verranno scritte qui dentro. E' molto semplice: si può effettuare una profezia su qualunque cosa: un eventuale colpo di mercato, il numero di gol segnati da un calciatore, il piazzamento a fine stagione di una squadra, il vincitore di una competizione. Non c'è limite alla fantasia.
> 
> ...



1° Paletta si beccherà 10 cartellini rossi.
2° La Juventus va in finale a Kiev e perde ancora. Che peccato.
3° Dopo una lunga depressione, Ruiu cambia nazionalità e diventa cinese.
4° Dopo un lavoro specifico con il Dottor Agricola Dybala diventa piu grosso di Vialli.
5° Calhanoglu segna 10 gol, tutti su calci di punizione.
6° Il Milan vince l'Europa League con un calcio champagne.
7° Maldini torna finalmente al Milan
8° All'intervallo della finale di Champions Juventus Bayern , Bonucci prende Dybala a schiaffi e ordina ad Allegri di fare entrare l'arma 
definitiva cioè la LSR Lemina-Sturar-Rincon. Allegri perde conoscenza.
9° Higuain arriva al raduno della Juve con 30 kili di troppo. Giocherà l'anno prossimo con il FC Merano
10° Il Milan giocherà la finale della Supercoppa Europea 2018 contro il Bayern dell'immenso Carlo Ancelotti.


----------



## neversayconte (30 Giugno 2017)

Milan in semifinale Europa League.

Napoli sul podio.

Higuain capocannoniere italiano


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Giugno 2017)

Biglia arriverà negli ultimi 3 giorni del mercato

Donnarumma rinnova il suo contratto con il Milan

La Juve avrà il mercato bloccato per il caso Pogba

Il Marsiglia arriverà terzo in Ligue 1

La Corea del Sud non si qualificherà per i prossimi mondiali.

Kwon Chang-hoon sarà nella top 5 dei migliori dribblatori della Ligue 1


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> 1° Paletta si beccherà 10 cartellini rossi.
> 2° La Juventus va in finale a Kiev e perde ancora. Che peccato.
> 3° Dopo una lunga depressione, Ruiu cambia nazionalità e diventa cinese.
> 4° Dopo un lavoro specifico con il Dottor Agricola Dybala diventa piu grosso di Vialli.
> ...



Te le metto davvero?


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> 1) la juve farà ancora doppietta con scudetto e coppa italia
> 2) il Milan non spenderà più di 45 milioni per nessun giocatore in questa sessione di mercato
> 3) Bonucci resterà alla juve
> 
> Una domanda... quante profezie si possono fare?




Quante vuoi!


----------



## Gas (30 Giugno 2017)

1) *La Juventus non vincerà il campionato*
2) Andre Silva segnerà più di 15 goal
3) Il Chelsea non vincerà lo scudetto
4) Il Milan non comprerà nessun top player da oltre 50 M


----------



## DrHouse (30 Giugno 2017)

1. Belotti al Milan per una cifra complessiva di 60 milioni
2. Biglia e Keita alla fine arrivano a Milano, Calenda strappa un milioncino di commissione
3. La Juve prende Douglas Costa ma non Bernardeschi, e Orsolini e Mandragora verranno ceduti con diritto di riscatto
4. L'Inter, per il quinto mercato consecutivo, acquisterà un terzino, un regista e un'ala offensiva
5. Torino e Atalanta arriveranno nelle prime 8, al contrario di Sassuolo e Fiorentina
6. La Juve non arriva oltre i quarti di Champions, rischia anche agli ottavi
7. Il Milan arriverà quarto al foto finish
8. Capocannoniere della serie A sarà Icardi
9. Il Crotone si salva di nuovo
10. Il Milan farà strada in Europa League, almeno fino ai quarti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Giugno 2017)

1- Il Napoli vincerà lo scudetto 
2- il Milan si piazzerà tra le prime 4 
3- il Benevento retrocederà 
4- Belotti si confermerà oltre i 20 goal 
5- Dzeko non sarà il Capocannoniere della Serie A 
6- Inter vincerà la Coppa Italia 
7- Il Bayer Monaco vincerà la Champions League 
8- James Rodriguez si prenderà la maglia numero 10 del Milan 
9- Suso rinnoverà col Milan 
10- il Verona si salverà dalla retrocessione 
11- Kessie farà una grande stagione (media voto ottima)
12- la Fiorentina si qualificherà per Europa League 
13- Ci sarà una nuova giovane rivelazione in serie A 
14- Bernardeschi non andrà alla Juventus 
15- Montella proporrà un bel calcio


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> 1) *La Juventus non vincerà il campionato*
> 2) Andre Silva segnerà più di 15 goal
> 3) Il Chelsea non vincerà lo scudetto
> 4) Il Milan non comprerà nessun top player da oltre 50 M



La 1 è già stata fatta. La 2 e la 4 sono state formulate in modo simile ad altre già fatte(Andrè Silva più di 15 goal, Nessun top da più di 45 milioni). Quindi per ora ti conto la 3, aggiungine altre se ti vengono


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> 1. Belotti al Milan per una cifra complessiva di 60 milioni
> 2. Biglia e Keita alla fine arrivano a Milano, Calenda strappa un milioncino di commissione
> 3. La Juve prende Douglas Costa ma non Bernardeschi, e Orsolini e Mandragora verranno ceduti con diritto di riscatto
> 4. L'Inter, per il quinto mercato consecutivo, acquisterà un terzino, un regista e un'ala offensiva
> ...



Per la sei ti considero solo la prima parte, dato che "rischia anche agli ottavi" non è un'affermazione netta, inoltre la 10 è già stata fatta come "Milan supera gli ottavi di Europa League"


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> 1- Il Napoli vincerà lo scudetto
> 2- il Milan si piazzerà tra le prime 4
> 3- il Benevento retrocederà
> 4- Belotti si confermerà oltre i 20 goal
> ...



La 15 può essere soggettiva, quindi non la conto. Per Kessie ho messo media voto maggiore di 7.

Promemoria per tuttier controllare le profezie già fatte, andate sul post dedicato nell'altro topic!


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

bello.
lo faccio però solo se vedo Belotti al Milan perché sposterebbe clamorosamente gli equilibri.
Faccio due previsioni di mercato al limite...

1) Colpo di mercato della Juve che porta a Torino Bernardeschi. Keita e Danilo vanno a completare l'11 titolare.
2) L'inter spende più di 150mln su mercato! Colpacci Nainggolan e Arda Turan.
3) La Roma prende Berardi. Dollberg vice Dzeko. Arriva anche Jankto.
4) Donnarumma non rinnova. Il Milan prende Perin. Fiducia su André Silva. Sfuma Belotti e sfuma anche Hakan Calhanoglu che va in Premier. Arrivano anche Kjaer, Biglia e Benassi. In avanti Pastore e Kalinic.
5)Belotti segnerà tra i 25 e i 30 gol. 

p.s. ho voluto fare il pessimista.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Giugno 2017)

Il Bayern Monaco vincera' il campionato.
Il PSG vincera' il campionato.
Il Barcellona vincera' il campionato.
Il Chelsea arrivera' tra le prime tre in campionato.
Il Chelsea arrivera' ai quarti di CL.
La Lazio superera' i sedicesimi di EL.
Il Crotone andra' in Serie B.
Il Venezia andra' ai playoff di Serie B.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> La 1 è già stata fatta. La 2 e la 4 sono state formulate in modo simile ad altre già fatte(Andrè Silva più di 15 goal, Nessun top da più di 45 milioni). Quindi per ora ti conto la 3, aggiungine altre se ti vengono


Però, permetterei più "profezie" uguali; non vedo perché a qualcuno che pensa la stessa cosa, ma ha scritto troppo tardi, debbano essere tolti dei punti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però, permetterei più "profezie" uguali; non vedo perché a qualcuno che pensa la stessa cosa, ma ha scritto troppo tardi, debbano essere tolti dei punti.



Concordo. Al limite si ottiene un solo punto e non due, visto che e' una profezia condivisa con altri utenti.


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però, permetterei più "profezie" uguali; non vedo perché a qualcuno che pensa la stessa cosa, ma ha scritto troppo tardi, debbano essere tolti dei punti.



L'idea di base è quella di cercare qualcosa di particolare che non è stato ancora detto. Altrimenti sarebbe sufficiente fare copia incolla delle profezie precedenti. Poi a nessuno vengono tolti dei punti. Non ci sono limiti alle profezie, quindi ognuno può metterne quante ne vuole, rispettando però quella condizione. È l'unica regola da rispettare per cercare qualcosa di innovativo


----------



## Cociss63 (30 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> 1)Dybala al di sotto dei 15 gol
> 2)La Juventus non vince lo scudetto
> 3)Atalanta sotto la decima posizione
> 4) Il Barcellona non arrivera alle semifinali di Champions



La Juventus non vincerà lo scudetto l'anno prossimo.


----------



## sballotello (30 Giugno 2017)

Il Milan vincerà lo scudetto.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (30 Giugno 2017)

1) Di Francesco verrà esonerato prima della fine del campionato.
2) L'Udinese retrocede in serie B.
3) La Juventus verrà eliminata in Champions League dal Chelsea.
4) La Lazio arriverà 7°.
5) L'Inter vincerà la coppa italia.

il pendolino ha deciso.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Giugno 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il Bayern Monaco vincera' il campionato.
> Il PSG vincera' il campionato.
> Il Barcellona vincera' il campionato.
> Il Chelsea arrivera' tra le prime tre in campionato.
> ...



Ti piace vincere facile?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Giugno 2017)

La Spagna vincera' gli Europei under 21.
Il Cile vincera' la Confederations Cup.



MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti piace vincere facile?



Cerco di fare il possibile


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

-Borini segnerà più di 7 gol in stagione.
-Bonaventura supererà quota 15 tra gol e assist in stagione. 
-L'Atalanta non supererà i gironi di Europa League.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Giugno 2017)

1- La Roma non venderà Nainggolan
2- Il Napoli raggiungerà i quarti di finale di Champions League
3- Milik segnerà 20+ gol
4- Lo Zenit San Pietroburgo vincerà il campionato russo
5- Musacchio sarà espulso 2 volte
6- Suso rinnoverà fino al 2021
7- Suso raggiungerà i 10 assist
8- Plizzari giocherà più di 20 partite titolare alla Ternana
9- Plizzari avrà parato un rigore in serie A prima di Natale
10- Il Bayern Monaco giocherà la semifinale di Champions League
11- Il Palermo non ritornerà in Serie A
12- La Fiorentina arriverà 9°
13- Kessiè farà 4 gol
14- Bacca sarà ceduto in prestito oneroso al Siviglia
15- Ibrahimovic giocherà negli States da gennaio
16- Messi segnerà una tripletta in Champions League
17- Una squadra inglese vincerà la Champions League
18- Alex Sandro sarà ceduto al Chelsea
19- Il Milan vincerà 25 partite in Serie A
20- Kwang-Song Han segnerà 1 gol in serie A prima di Natale


----------



## PoloNegativo (30 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me le profezie sbagliate dovrebbero togliere punti, altrimenti gli utenti potrebbero fare profezie a cui non credono neanche loro stessi e vincerebbe molto approssimativamente chi "scommette di più". La conseguenza di ciò è che le profezie avverate perdono valore e ne risente tutto il gioco, che è stato creato per mettere in risalto le profezie degli utenti, non per minimizzarle.


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> 1- La Roma non venderà Nainggolan
> 2- Il Napoli raggiungerà i quarti di finale di Champions League
> 3- Milik segnerà 20+ gol
> 4- Lo Zenit San Pietroburgo vincerà il campionato russo
> ...



Plizzari para un rigore in Serie B? E per i gol/espulsioni/vittorie, intendi esattamente quel numero o almeno?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (30 Giugno 2017)

1- Il Milan non arriverà tra le prime quattro nel prossimo campionato
2-Montella verrà esonerato prima della fine del campionato
3- Rino Gattuso sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan
4-Donnarumma rinnoverà il contratto con clausola rescissoria
5-A Giugno del 2018 il Milan avrà un nuovo Direttore Sportivo


----------



## PoloNegativo (30 Giugno 2017)

Per ogni partita di ciascun campionato calcistico esistente: vince la squadra in casa
Per ogni partita di ciascun campionato calcistico esistente: vince la squadra fuori casa
Per ogni partita di ciascun campionato calcistico esistente: finisce in pareggio


Ci vediamo sul podio


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Plizzari para un rigore in Serie B? E per i gol/espulsioni/vittorie, intendi esattamente quel numero o almeno?


Ho riscritto meglio e corretto
A parte i gol di Milik, gli assist di Suso e le triplette di Messi intendo esattamente quel numero

1- La Roma non venderà Nainggolan
2- Il Napoli raggiungerà i quarti di finale di Champions League
3- Milik segnerà più di 20 gol
4- Lo Zenit San Pietroburgo vincerà il campionato russo
5- Musacchio sarà espulso 2 volte in campionato
6- Suso rinnoverà fino al 2021
7- Suso farà almeno 10 assist
8- Plizzari giocherà più di 20 partite titolare alla Ternana
9- Plizzari avrà parato un rigore in serie B prima di Natale
10- Il Bayern Monaco giocherà la semifinale di Champions League
11- Il Palermo non ritornerà in Serie A
12- La Fiorentina arriverà 9°
13- Kessiè farà 4 gol in campionato
14- Bacca sarà ceduto in prestito oneroso al Siviglia
15- Ibrahimovic giocherà negli States dopo gennaio
16- Messi segnerà almeno 1 tripletta in Champions League
17- Una squadra inglese vincerà la Champions League
18- Alex Sandro sarà ceduto al Chelsea
19- Il Milan vincerà 25 partite in Serie A
20- Kwang-Song Han segnerà 1 gol in serie A prima di Natale


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Per ogni partita di ciascun campionato calcistico esistente: vince la squadra in casa
> Per ogni partita di ciascun campionato calcistico esistente: vince la squadra fuori casa
> Per ogni partita di ciascun campionato calcistico esistente: finisce in pareggio
> 
> ...



Questa rientra nel "profezie scontate" . Comunque chapeau, era geniale


----------



## MasterGorgo (30 Giugno 2017)

Ancora inquadrato il figlio di Elkann piangente allo stadio
Hiuguan si presenta in ritiro tra i 97 e i 99kg
Chiellini si infortuna (3-5 mesi) 
Bernardeschi coinvolto in un giro di squillo e/o droga 
Bonucci alle mani con Allegri 
Curva della juve vuota per protesta contro la società
Pjanic cambia ruolo troppo spesso e si perde
Benevento batte la juve in casa

Italia senza mondiali
Inter campione d'inverno
Milan campione d'italia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> L'idea di base è quella di cercare qualcosa di particolare che non è stato ancora detto. Altrimenti sarebbe sufficiente fare copia incolla delle profezie precedenti. Poi a nessuno vengono tolti dei punti. Non ci sono limiti alle profezie, quindi ognuno può metterne quante ne vuole, rispettando però quella condizione. È l'unica regola da rispettare per cercare qualcosa di innovativo


Vabbè, ma credo nessuno partecipi per copiaincollare le profezie altrui; viceversa, essendo in tanti, potremmo pensarla in molti allo stesso modo.
Io ho detto che il Milan arriverà sul podio; perché, qualcun altro non può dirlo, pur pensandolo, soltanto perché è arrivato dopo di me? Così non avrà dei punti, che avrebbe avuto, se fosse stato più lesto di me.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Giugno 2017)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> *Ancora inquadrato il figlio di Elkann piangente allo stadio*
> Hiuguan si presenta in ritiro tra i 97 e i 99kg
> Chiellini si infortuna (3-5 mesi)
> Bernardeschi coinvolto in un giro di squillo e/o droga
> ...


----------



## PoloNegativo (30 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Questa rientra nel "profezie scontate" . Comunque chapeau, era geniale


In realtà, se le vedi come profezie separate, e non come "...vince quella in casa o quella fuori casa o finisce in pareggio", il discorso della profezia scontata, che leggendo il primo post sembra applicarsi alla singola profezia, e non a un sistema di queste, potrebbe non applicarsi.
Ma al di là di questo, il polverone da me alzato  è più grande di quanto sembra. La "profezia scontata" non può infatti fare nulla nel seguente caso:

Per ogni partita calcistica (anche non di campionato stavolta) considerabile in questo gioco: vince la squadra in casa oppure la squadra fuori casa




PS: Laddove il pareggio non sia un possibile esito, rendendo scontata la mia profezia, invito a non considerare quella determinata profezia. Oppure ancora meglio: la mia profezia si basa sui tempi regolamentari.


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> In realtà, se le vedi come profezie separate, e non come "...vince quella in casa o quella fuori casa o finisce in pareggio", il discorso della profezia scontata, che leggendo il primo post sembra applicarsi alla singola profezia, e non a un sistema di queste, potrebbe non applicarsi.
> Ma al di là di questo, il polverone da me alzato  è più grande di quanto sembra. La "profezia scontata" non può infatti fare nulla nel seguente caso:
> 
> Per ogni partita calcistica (anche non di campionato stavolta) considerabile in questo gioco: vince la squadra in casa oppure la squadra fuori casa



In realtà mi spiace ma non è fattibile. Dicendo ogni partita implichi ogni partita esistente. Di conseguenza ci sarà almeno una partita che coinciderà con la tua previsione e almeno una in cui la sbagli. Quindi non è valutabile una profezia giusta e sbagliata contemporaneamente. Se invece metti che vinca la squadra di casa o quella in trasferta, anche in questo caso ci sarà almeno una partita che finirà in parità, e quindi sarebbe giusta e sbagliata anche in quel caso. Se metti tutte e tre le ipotesi (1, X, 2) si cadrebbe invece nel caso di profezia scontata.


----------



## PoloNegativo (30 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> In realtà mi spiace ma non è fattibile. Dicendo ogni partita implichi ogni partita esistente. Di conseguenza ci sarà almeno una partita che coinciderà con la tua previsione e almeno una in cui la sbagli. Quindi non è valutabile una profezia giusta e sbagliata contemporaneamente. Se invece metti che vinca la squadra di casa o quella in trasferta, anche in questo caso ci sarà almeno una partita che finirà in parità, e quindi sarebbe giusta e sbagliata anche in quel caso. Se metti tutte e tre le ipotesi (1, X, 2) si cadrebbe invece nel caso di profezia scontata.


Non mi hai capito. Per "per ogni partita..." io intendo tante profezie uguali applicate alle singole partite. Per capirci: Se ci sono 10 partite la mia profezia è la stessa per ognuna di quelle 10 partite. Cioè:
Nella prima vince la squadra in casa o fuori casa
Nella seconda vince la squadra in casa o fuori casa
Nella terza vince la squadra in casa o fuori casa
...
Nella decima vince la squadra in casa o fuori casa


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Non mi hai capito. Per "per ogni partita..." io intendo tante profezie uguali applicate alle singole partite. Per capirci: Se ci sono 10 partite la mia profezia è la stessa per ognuna di quelle 10 partite. Cioè:
> Nella prima vince la squadra in casa o fuori casa
> Nella seconda vince la squadra in casa o fuori casa
> Nella terza vince la squadra in casa o fuori casa
> ...



Ah ok. Comunque mi spiace ma non posso accettartele. Cerca qualcosa di più originale.


----------



## diavolo (30 Giugno 2017)

1)Il Chelsea arriverà almeno ai quarti di finale in champions league
2)Il Real Madrid vincerà la supercoppa europea
3)Il Real Madrid vincerà il mondiale per club
4)La Juventus non arriverà in finale di champions league
5)Il Bayern Monaco vincerà la bundesliga
6)ll PSG vincerà la ligue 1
7)L' Ajax vincerà l'eredivise
8)La Roma non si qualificherà per la champions league 18/19
9)La Fiorentina non arriverà tra le prime 6 in serie A
10)La squadra che arriverà ultima in serie a avrà fatto meno di 21 punti
11)La squadra che arriverà prima in serie avrà fatto almeno 85 punti
12)Kessie farà più di 5 gol nella prossima stagione
13)Il capocannoniere della serie A non sarà un italiano


----------



## PoloNegativo (30 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ah ok. Comunque mi spiace ma non posso accettartele. Cerca qualcosa di più originale.


Ovviamente non puoi accettarle... e non mi aspettavo il contrario. Volevo solo mettere in luce i problemi del regolamento che nascono dalla non penalizzazione in caso di profezia falsa, che dà un vantaggio troppo grande a chi punta più sulla quantità che sulla qualità.
Mi rendo conto di poter risultare "antipatico" con questo atteggiamento troppo "serio" per un giocatore, ma il mio interesse per questo gioco dipende molto da questo punto. Una volta che viene creato un sistema di competizione a punti, è necessaria un minimo di serietà. Se invece l'obiettivo del gioco è quello di fare previsioni buffe, allora l'esistenza di questo sistema non ha senso, secondo me.


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

*Come consigliato da diversi utenti, attueremo penalizzazioni in caso di profezia sbagliata. Ogni profezia sbagliata varrà -1 punto. Se qualcuno desidera rimuovere una profezia tra quelle messe fino a questo momento lo dica qui sotto entro domenica alle ore 19. Verranno tolte senza problemi. Da ora in poi si utilizzerà quindi questo punteggio:
profezia giusta=2 punti
Profezia sbagliata= -1 punto*


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

Musacchio perderà la titolarità
Tra i migliori della stagione del Milan ci sarà Kessié
Icardi insulterà la curva interista e romperà definitivamente con l'ambiente
Almeno un under 21 (nazionalità random) segnerà più di 12 gol.
Nessuna squadra del Sud retrocederà in serie B
Chiellini starà fuori complessivamente più di 3 mesi per infortunio
Il Chievo Verona scenderà in Serie B
La Fiorentina finisce nella parte destra della classifica
Nel corso di una partita (random) la SPAL subirà almeno 5 gol.
Il Chelsea e lo United non raggiungeranno i quarti di Champions
La Champions verrà vinta da una squadra che non porta a casa il trofeo da almeno 20 anni, o che la vince per la prima volta.
Liverpool e Napoli arriveranno almeno ai quarti di CL
Per il rapporto costo-rendimento, l'acquisto flop ddell'anno sarà un giocatore in Premier League.
Durante il suo percorso in EL, il Milan affronterà una squadra "retrocessa" dalla Champions.
Nel mese di agosto, l'Inter farà un acquisto clamoroso
Il Milan interverrà sul mercato di riparazione con almeno 3 acquisti
Babacar segnerà almeno 15 gol.
Khedira starà fuori almeno 2 mesi per infortunio


----------



## camtut22 (30 Giugno 2017)

Il Milan avrà la miglior difesa del campionato
Kessie segnerà almeno 5 gol
Suso andrà in doppia cifra di gol 
L'inter entrerà nelle prime 4
Il Milan entrerà nelle prime 4
La Roma non entrerà tra le prime 4
La Roma non supera i gironi di Cl
Chelsea almeno in semifinale di Cl
Il Barcellona non vince nessun trofeo.
La Juventus uscirà in Cl con la prima che incontra tra Barcellona, Chelsea, Bayern o Real Madrid


----------



## camtut22 (30 Giugno 2017)

Calhanoglu andrà al Milan
Calhanoglu sarà il giocatore con più punizioni segnate in serie A


----------



## PoloNegativo (30 Giugno 2017)

Intanto mi prendo questa:
La Juventus vincerà lo scudetto (mi pare che ce ne sia una simile che parla però di scudetto e coppa italia assieme)

Poi avrei delle domande: 
-È possibile aggiungere più in là altre profezie o dobbiamo darti la lista completa subito? (in caso ne aggiungo altre)
-Nel primo caso, quando finisce la stagione?

E poi c'è un problema: Ho già difficoltà a controllare se la mia profezia sia stata già detta da qualcun altro... non oso immaginare più avanti (se la stagione dura tanto).


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Intanto mi prendo questa:
> La Juventus vincerà lo scudetto (mi pare che ce ne sia una simile che parla però di scudetto e coppa italia assieme)
> 
> Poi avrei delle domande:
> ...



Per ora teniamo come limite l'inizio del campionato. Fino a quel giorno puoi aggiungerne quante ne vuoi in vari spezzoni anche. Poi vedremo. Comunque c'è il topic aggiornato sulla lista Delle profezie. Basta andare in quello e ci sono tutte.


----------



## PoloNegativo (30 Giugno 2017)

Ok, quindi:
-Juventus vince lo scudetto
-Belotti rimane al Torino dopo il calciomercato estivo
-Belotti non va oltre i 20 gol

Per ora queste


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Come consigliato da diversi utenti, attueremo penalizzazioni in caso di profezia sbagliata. Ogni profezia sbagliata varrà -1 punto. Se qualcuno desidera rimuovere una profezia tra quelle messe fino a questo momento lo dica qui sotto entro domenica alle ore 19. Verranno tolte senza problemi. Da ora in poi si utilizzerà quindi questo punteggio:
> profezia giusta=2 punti
> Profezia sbagliata= -1 punto*



ok rimango così 
e aggiungo il punto 
15- i Tifosi Romani contesteranno la società Roma 

hahaha questa mi sembra quasi di barare XD 
8 su 10 ci sarà sicuramente nell'arco dell'anno


----------



## PoloNegativo (30 Giugno 2017)

Il milan andrà in champions (quindi non per forza tra le prime quattro in campionato (vincendo E.L))
Borini non segnera più di 5 gol in campionato
Conti sarà ufficialmente un giocatore del Milan entro il 10 Luglio


----------



## diavolo (30 Giugno 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> 1)Il Chelsea arriverà almeno ai quarti di finale in champions league
> 2)Il Real Madrid vincerà la supercoppa europea
> 3)Il Real Madrid vincerà il mondiale per club
> 4)La Juventus non arriverà in finale di champions league
> ...


Aggiungo:
Il Milan farà più di 30000 abbonati 
Bacca lascerà il Milan in questa sessione di mercato
Borini giocherà meno di 800 minuti


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Si è già conclusa la prima profezia! Per vedere gli esiti, andate nel topic dedicato, in rosso quelle sbagliate, in verde quelle giuste! Ad ogni profezia aggiornerò anche il punteggio di ogni giocatore


----------



## Smarx10 (1 Luglio 2017)

-L'inter comprerà almeno un giocatore da 50 milioni
- Belotti sarà il prossimo numero 7 del milan, e segnerà almeno una tripletta in campionato


----------



## gabri (1 Luglio 2017)

- Silva fa più di 23 gol
- Milan chiude 2°
- Entro gennaio verrà risolta la questione economica legata ai cinesi, con buona pace dei gufi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Luglio 2017)

16- Italia parteciperà al Mondiale(Russia)


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Luglio 2017)

Ma si possono aggiungere? Me ne è venuta una bella bella


----------



## Smarx10 (1 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma si possono aggiungere? Me ne è venuta una bella bella



certo!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Luglio 2017)

1 la roma arriverà davanti al napoli in campionato
2 il milan arriverà quarto 
3 l'inter non sarà nelle prime 3 
4 la juve non supererà il girone di champions 
5 dybala segnerà meno di 12 gol in campionato
6 la Fiorentina farà meno di 50 punti
7 il Benevento resterà in serie a 
8 il Manchester vincerà la supercoppa europea
9 la lazio arriverà a più di 25 punti dalla roma 
10 l'inter arriverà ad almeno 10 punti dal milan
11 il torino arriverà a meno di 30 punti dalla Juve 
12 salah farà più di 15 gol in premier


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Luglio 2017)

1) La Juventus non vincerà il campionato;
2) Andre Silva segnerà tra i 10 e i 15 gol;
3) La Roma non arriverà tra le prime 3;
4) Il Milan arriverà tra le prime quattro;
5) L'Atalanta farà almeno 15 punti in meno del campionato appena terminato;
6) La Juventus non andrà oltre i quarti di finale in CL;
7) Ibra rimarrà a giocare in Europa e dimostrerà nuovamente il suo valore;
8) Il Napoli supererà nuovamente gli 85 punti;
9) La Spal si salverà;
10) Belotti segnerà meno di 20 gol;


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> bello.
> lo faccio però solo se vedo Belotti al Milan perché sposterebbe clamorosamente gli equilibri.
> Faccio due previsioni di mercato al limite...
> 
> ...



dicevi?


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Luglio 2017)

Conti arriverà almeno a quota 10 tra assist e gol in stagione
Il milan chiuderà il girone d'andata nei primi due posti


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (6 Luglio 2017)

Ne ho già messe 5 e se mi è consentito vorrei aggiungerne altre 5...

6) Una squadra Inglese sarà in finale Champions
7) Il M. United vincerà la Premier
8) Sarà L'ultima stagione di Wenger all'Arsenal
9) Il Tottenham non arriverà tra le prime 4 classificate in Premier
10) Il Barcellona vincerà la Liga


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Luglio 2017)

Riattiviamo un po' il topic! I risultati di alcune profezie sono già disponibili nell'altro topic! Ecco altre mie profezie:
- Dzeko segnerà meno di 18 gol nel prossimo campionato
- Mertens segnerà meno di 18 gol nel prossimo campionato
- James Rodriguez arriverà almeno a quota 25 tra gol e assist nella prossima stagione
- Il milan vincerà almeno tre partite in campionato con almeno 4 gol di scarto.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Luglio 2017)

21) Cengiz Under giocherà meno di 1000 minuti in serie A
22) Bertolacci giocherà 1 anno in prestito al Genoa
23) Il Milan vincerà sia all'andata che al ritorno contro il Crotone
24) Luis Alberto giocherà più di 2000 minuti in serie A
25) Paloschi segnerà più di 8 gol in serie A


----------



## shevchampions (18 Luglio 2017)

Ciao a tutti, ne metto qualcuna anche io:
1) Napoli campione d'Italia 2018;
2) Juve, Napoli, Milan e Inter occuperanno le prime 4 posizioni della prossima serie A (2017/2018);
3) Il Chievo verrà retrocesso (2017/2018);
4) Il Milan arriverà alle semifinali di Europa League;
5) Il Bayern Monaco vincerà la prossima Champion's League;
6) Andrè Silva supererà i 15 gol in campionato;
7) Icardi capocannoniere della prossima serie A;
8) Il Napoli supererà gli ottavi di Champion's;
9) La Juve non arriverà alle semifinali di Champion's;
10) Insigne miglior assistman della prossima serie A.


----------



## PoloNegativo (26 Luglio 2017)

-All'andata contro il Craiova il Milan vincerà con due o più gol di scarto.
-Al ritorno contro il Craiova il Milan vincerà con due o più gol di scarto.
-Entro il 15 agosto sarà ufficializzato un nuovo attaccante.
-Bacca verrà ceduto in questo mercato estivo.
-Gli abbonati di quest'anno saranno oltre 45.000.
-Questa stagione Rodriguez farà 32 o più presenze.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (26 Luglio 2017)

un paio di giorni fa mi sono sognato la prima di campionato: Verona - Milan 0-1

visto che il calendario mi da qualche chance provo a giocarmela.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> 1) la juve farà ancora doppietta con scudetto e coppa italia
> 2) il Milan non spenderà più di 45 milioni per nessun giocatore in questa sessione di mercato
> 3) Bonucci resterà alla juve
> 
> Una domanda... quante profezie si possono fare?



Bene, quella di Bonucci l'ho già sbagliata. 

Spero di sbagliare anche le altre due  

Ne aggiungo qualcuna:

Il Milan non vincerà più di due derby quest'anno

Si giocherà Milan-Inter in coppa italia

Il Milan supererà i 75 punti in classifica
La juve arriverà al massimo alle semifinali di Champions


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Luglio 2017)

Posso ritirare quella su Silva?  Dai, l'ho detta pensando giocasse titolare


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2017)

-Il Milan vincerà coppa Italia, Europa League e arriverá tra le prime 3 in campionato 
-Manchester United campione d'Europa
-Juve non va oltre i quarti in Champions 
-Liverpool fuori agli ottavi di Champions 
-Italia campione del mondo
-Italia batte Spagna il 2 settembre
-Donnarumma para almeno 4 rigori
- Milan vince almeno una volta contro inter e Juve
-Atalanta fuori ai gironi di Europa League 
-Lazio non supera i quarti di Europa League 
-Belotti segna almeno 25 
-Aubameyang va al Milan e segna più di 28 
-Conti e Ricardo Rodriguez entrambi ad almeno quota 10 tra gol e assist
-Andrè Silva segna almeno 15 gol e fa almeno 6 assist
-Higuain non supera 20 gol
-Icardi segna almeno 20 gol


----------



## TheZio (4 Agosto 2017)

- Arriva l'INNOMINABILE al Milan


----------



## The Ripper (4 Agosto 2017)

- Contro il Crotone avremo il nuovo attaccante.


----------



## Wildbone (4 Agosto 2017)

- Se Kalinic arriva, fa almeno 15 gol.

- Andrè Silva farà almeno 10 gol.

- Patrick Cutrone rimarrà al Milan e farà 5 gol.

- Rodriguez metterà a referto almeno 10 assist

- Conti farà almeno 5 gol

- Kessiè sarà il migliore della stagione


----------



## Smarx10 (22 Agosto 2017)

Kalinic segnerà almeno 23 gol in stagione (campionato più coppe)


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Agosto 2017)

napoli campione d'italia e juve che vince la champions


----------



## elpacoderoma (24 Agosto 2017)

-la Juve non vince lo scudetto
-Milan in champions
-André Silva quest anno non sarà il titolare
-se non arriva un attaccante di movimento (Keita es.) Montella userà la difesa a 3


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Napoli vince lo scudetto
Juventus vince la champions
Psg sarà notevolmente sanzionato
Man utd vince la premier
Lo schalke 04 finisce dalla 10 posizione in giu
Dalla b salgono Bari e Parma
Dalla c salgono vicenza alessandria Catania Lecce
PSV campione d'olanda


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2017)

- La Premier finirà a Manchester
- Il Valencia si qualificherà come minimo per i preliminare di Europa League
- La Fiorentina non si qualificherà nemmeno per i preliminare di Europa League 
- Icardi sarà capocannoniere della serie A
- L'Arsenal finirà ancora fuori dalle prime quattro posizioni in Premier
- Il Bayern Monaco vincerà la Bundesliga
- Il PSG vincerà la Ligue 1 
- Neymar segnerà più di 30 goal stagionali
- Due delle retrocesse saranno Benevento e Crotone


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Settembre 2017)

Juve campione d'italia-Manchester Utd campione d'inghilterra-Real Madrid campione d'Europa-Milan in champions-juve paga clausola di donnarumma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2017)

-Tra la quarta e la quinta posizione in serie A ci saranno dai 6 ai 10 punti
-La Spal si salverà
-La Juventus non supererà i quarti di finale di Champions League


----------

